
Hong Kong protesters occupy airport amid fears of escalating violence - La-ang
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/hong-kong-protesters-occupy-airport-taking-message-to-visitors/2019/07/26/f4b2ea62-af6b-11e9-9411-a608f9d0c2d3_story.html
======
minimaxir
Don't resubmit posts that you know are going to get flagged.

~~~
La-ang
A post must be flagged for a valid reason. If not, I will keep posting
articles related to the same topic until one explains why it is flagged. My
analysis is that it's a crackdown on free speech on a sensitive subject. But
this is HN, I respect content and all I do is report stories as displayed by
Bloomberg, the NY Times etc . I am curious to know who flagged and for what
reason.

~~~
sschueller
It's not tech or startup related. If the protesters hacked the airport it
would be relevant.

~~~
La-ang
Untrue. I see articles from Nature on evolution, cells and embryos upvoted.
How is that startup related? Please explain

~~~
tepidandroid
The difference is that those articles you've mentioned are not pushing a
political agenda. You are pushing a political agenda. Not only is this not
HN's use-case, but there is nothing here to discuss that hasn't already been
discussed to death. What kind of intellectually stimulating discussion do you
think will arise from a submission like this?

If you really want mass exposure for your political crusade, there's Reddit
for that. You'll receive 1000x the eyeballs, all the accolades, upvotes and
Reddit Gold that you desire along with a nice echo-chamber of predictably
inane comments.

~~~
La-ang
You're only argumenting your own ideas here. What mass exposure are you
talking about and eyeballs? I posted an update on a subject of the hour. Also,
the main article I posted was derived from Bloomberg, and Bloomberg has no
political agenda in Chinese affairs. Secondly, I have no political agenda in
posting about the state of Hong Kong's affairs. You should be mindful of your
words and claims that have no substantial grounds. My reposting was not a
political push but a trigger to see why the flagging is not stopping. Dang has
explained it already and I completely get his point, and agree to stop posting
on it. You on the other hand, should refrain from emotionally arguing your
points.

Regards,

~~~
tepidandroid
Apologies if my assumptions were wrong. I should have said "the articles you
are submitting are pushing a political agenda". Being emotional has nothing to
do with it. When I see five identical articles pushing the same political
agenda, submitted by the same user at the same time (and more within the past
week), one can only assume that the user has a political agenda.

You could have easily just messaged the moderators to ask why your submissions
were flagged instead of spamming the board and risking your account getting
banned. As far as Bloomberg not having an agenda, please recall the as-of-yet
unretracted and unproven Supermicro story.

~~~
La-ang
I do not speak for Bloomberg, solely the article. And maybe you're right, but
I'm more of a brute force attack individual, although I love Nmap..

------
dang
Please stop.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20536240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20536240)
is egregious and will cause an account to lose submission privileges here.

~~~
La-ang
A post must be flagged for a valid reason. If not, I will keep posting
articles related to the same topic until one explains why it is flagged. My
analysis is that it's a crackdown on free speech on a sensitive subject. But
this is HN, I respect content and all I do is report stories as displayed by
Bloomberg, the NY Times etc . I am curious to know who flagged and for what
reason.

~~~
dang
Users flag articles. We don't always know why they flag them, but in this case
I'd guess that it's a combination of the topic having been covered a great
deal already and the articles not adding significant new information
([https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20%22significant%20new...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20%22significant%20new%20information%22&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)).
That means there isn't much intellectual curiosity in them, and intellectual
curiosity is the purpose of this site.

Political articles are a borderline area for HN. There is inevitably some
political overlap in what gets posted here. At the same time, if we don't do
anything to contain them, political topics and battles and flamewars will take
over the site completely. We moderate the site to prevent this from happening.
One criterion we apply about political topics is whether the thread will
merely be a repetition of what has been discussed before or whether there is a
chance that the community can have a curiosity-inspired conversation about it.
If a discussion turns into a flamewar or is extremely likely to, we are
particularly likely to downweight it, because flamewars are the #1 thing that
destroy this site and community.

There's more explanation at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20013092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20013092)
and
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20overlap&sort=byDate&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20overlap&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)
if you or anyone want it.

~~~
La-ang
Understood. I see your point and will not post on the topic again until
something worth the intellectual curiosity arises.

Regards

